# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  به این کارنامه نگا کنید؟

## hamed_habibi

دوستان این تخمین رتبه گزینه دو میباشد..با این درصدا رتبه تو منطقه 3 این شده...حالا اگه یکی با معدل 13 این درصدارو بزنه رتبه ش چند میشه...فایل پیوست 48706

----------

